

How best to authenticate users for a website that sells event tickets? - stickfigure
http://www.quora.com/How-best-to-authenticate-users-for-a-website-that-sells-event-tickets?__snids__=24368162

======
waitwhat
_How best to authenticate and identify users?_

Without some vague hints as to your threat model, noone is in a position to
contribute usefully.

Failing that, the best way to

Identify: "I am Bob"

Authenticate: "I am Bob, honest!"

